# Flame Retardent Kevlar Boxer Shorts



## RackMaster (Nov 30, 2010)

I can think of a few other places I'd want to wear these.. 


http://defensenews.com/blogs/ausa/videos/?bctid=650949044001


----------



## x SF med (Dec 1, 2010)

Are you spilling coals in your lap again?  Or is your lovely wife trying to 'warm you up'


----------



## HOLLiS (Dec 1, 2010)

Could be one of those guys who asks his wife/girl friend to take a cold bath before sex.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 1, 2010)

This defeats the whole purpose of going commando, and might muffle the sound of my balls going CLANK!


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 1, 2010)

x SF med said:


> Are you spilling coals in your lap again?  Or is your lovely wife trying to 'warm you up'



I think it was more of protection for those events when the lovely wife wants to warm me up with hot coals.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 1, 2010)

Pretty cool idea, hope they get them into RFI.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 1, 2010)

I'd definitely wear them if they saved my junk.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 2, 2010)

I had a pair of Massif nomex boxers I would wear on vehicle patrols.  They didn't stop any bullets or anything but they didn't feel any different than a pair of hanes and they protected the boys from fuel accelerated IEDs.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 2, 2010)

I've worn the ice breaker sports jocks for years.  Nothing like a bit of merino to keep things from scorching.

Pardus wears them also as the wool on his privates reminds him of his first sexual experience.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Dec 2, 2010)

It brings a whole new meaning to term 'hot pants'! Ha..ha!


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 3, 2010)

Potomac Field Gear has been out for awhile.  They are comfortable, and I prefer them to some of the other stuff that is available.


----------



## Dame (Dec 3, 2010)

Available for purchase here.
http://www.bcbin.com/index.php?productID=1984


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 3, 2010)

Who's willing to test them out? ;)


----------



## x SF med (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey RackMaster....  your wife said that on top of the boxers for Christmas (to fulfill required the socks and underwear quota) she feels you need a tyvek bib when you eat or drink anything.... is this true?


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 4, 2010)

I need a full suit, not just a bib and then she just hoses me down in the back yard to clean up. ;)


----------



## x SF med (Dec 4, 2010)

I wonder if they can do the full dress Princess Pat's Uniform in Tyvek for you....  then you could make it to Menton Day next year and not have to worry....


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 4, 2010)

x SF med said:


> I wonder if they can do the full dress Princess Pat's Uniform in Tyvek for you....  then you could make it to Menton Day next year and not have to worry....



I think that's standard issue for all the Pat's. ;)  When Pete pokes his head up for air, I'm sure he can tell us for sure.


----------

